

Programming is not all about passion - bootload
http://stochasticgeometry.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/the-case-against-passion/

======
astrec
The author fails to adequately define passion, and thus leads us on a merry
little semantic romp.

Passion (n): a thing arousing enthusiasm.

"Passion [enthusiasm] is the antithesis of good programming." Enthusiasm is
bad programming? Really?

I concede enthusiasm isn't strictly required for good programming, but a
programmer lacking enthusiasm either a) won't be in the job for too long OR b)
is a computer.

Programming isn't all about passion, but it isn't all about that other ill-
defined term - professionalism - either. Somewhere the the twain shall meet.

